# Nail Gun for wainscoting



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

The 18g brad nailer might be a little small for some things. I use my little 18g for things like picture frame molding or other very small or more-delicate pieces. For most trim and crown work, the 16g finish nailer is what I use. I've never had an "angled" finish nailer, but never had any problems with the straight nailers I've used either. Wait for someone with more experience to speak on the merits of those two.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

I have a Hitachi NT65MA2 for general finish work. Angled, takes up to a 2.5 inch 15 Gage nail. I also have a Hitachi 1/4 inch stapler which is very handy. I bought them both as recons, but they were new for all intents and purposes. I use and love them both, I use super lube air tool lube in both. no problems at all.


----------



## bsmith95610 (Feb 14, 2011)

After doing some more reading online now I'm thinking of going with the 16 gauge since some people say an 18 gauge isn't strong enough and some people say a 15 gauge will work but will leave large nail holes and may split the trim. So does it matter that the 16 gauges are not angled?


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

I suggest that you look at the actual difference between 15 and 16 gage. It is miniscule. Splitting is more a function of how close you nail to the end of the board. I don't nail closer than about 3 inches. The angled feature is important when you are working in corners like crown and dental molding. Since both are available, why not get the one that is angled?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

15 gauge has more holding power where the nail has a head on it. this is very important for exterior trim where the material is subject to weather and seasonal temperature changes.

for interior work 16 gauge is all thats needed.. it wont split the wood as the nails have a chiseled tip so they punch through the material .. the same will happen with hand nails if you blunt the end by hitting it with a hammer before driving it. angled guns are less finicky than straight ones.. the trick is to actually find one though.. locally no one sells angles 16 gauge guns even the tool dealers...


----------



## bsmith95610 (Feb 14, 2011)

Now I'm thinking I'm going to get this 16 gauge nail gun. It has good reviews and is cheap $51 and I won't be using it to often. I didn't have much luck finding a 16 gauge nail gun for a good price that was angled. Let me know if you think I should not get this one for some reason.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/202101...zkZ1z0xet9Z12l3Z12l2&R=202101758#.UVPjrRy-1Bl


----------



## JWilliams (Sep 22, 2010)

whatever floats your boat :thumbsup:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Will that work yes, will you be able to get it fixed localy if it breaks?
A brand name tool would be far more likly to be fixed.
http://www.reconditionedtools.com/f...250cr,default,pd.html?start=2&q=finish nailer


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I use a 15 gauge angled finish nailer for most of the trim, and my little brad nailer to pin the miters and thin edges.


----------

